# I NEED HELP!



## angelfirez_18 (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi. My name is Jodie and I an a 18 yr old college freshman. I have been in the hospital 2 times and in the emergency room 3 times and they finally diagnosed me with IBS. I am very fustrated right now because noone really hasent given me any good advice on it and I need it. If anyone one would give me advice on it esspecially on my diet. They gave me a sheet for a low fat diet but I'm not sure if thats right. I need help any help, any advice. I would really appreciate it! THANK YOU!-







JodieHere is my e-mail if you want to e-mail me! angelfirez_18###hotmail.com


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Best advice is to keep a food journal then you can learn what are your triggers. Most people do have a problem with fatty and acidy foods however. Caffeine also can aggravate you. Some people can tolerate things others can't. And just eat lightly or not at all before going places and stock up on immodium.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Stokcing up on imodium is one thing, not always the answer. Look for other ways of helping you. Althoug imodium issafe to take everyday i would say its not advisable in large quantities. Tey things like antospasmodics for crmaping just before meals. I did hypnotherapy and it has helped me greatly. I seem like im selling it but im really not!www.ibsgroup.org Im pretty much ok now after doing it. Its just amazing.


----------



## angelfirez_18 (Sep 7, 2002)

THANK YOU! I will keep these things in mind.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

Something else you can try that nobody told me is a low carb diet. There's a book called "Intestinal Health through Diet" I think.. It stresses low carb. I also found going to see a naturopath a lot more helpful than a normal doctor. The pills he gave me work better.


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I would suggest that you find Heather Van Vorous' book, _Eating for IBS_, or go to the website www.eatingforibs.com. The author actually has IBS, and I found her information very helpful.


----------

